
Elegant Coding: The Problem with Today’s Software Thought Leaders - joeyespo
http://www.elegantcoding.com/2017/04/the-problem-with-todays-software.html
======
Boothroid
'Thought Leader', ugh, I suspect many of the people that have had most
influence over the years would hate the term as much as I do.

